# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Praktijk adviezen: van schoudertas (m/v) tot bh

## peteroomens

Als voormalig behandelaar van houdingsgerelateerde klachten zocht ik ook naar algemene oplossingen voor een bepaald soort klachten. Eén van die veel voorkomende klachten zijn een gespannen nek en schouders. Geen mens is symmetrisch, waardoor we ook niet symmetrisch kunnen handelen. Neem b.v. het dragen van een schoudertas. Ieder mens heeft daarbij zijn/haar voorkeur om dat voornamelijk aan één kant te doen. Vaak nauwelijks zichtbaar, maar meestal is dat de schouder die net iets hoger staat.
Een specifiek probleem voor de dames: de bh. Opvallend veel dames hebben afhangende schouders. Op het waarom kom ik nog een keer terug. De bandjes van de bh glijden hier makkelijk van af. Gevolg: veel draagsters gaan ongemerkt de schouders iets optrekken, wat dus spanning gaat geven. Hierna volgt een advies voor vrouwen én mannen om nek en schouders te ontspannen:

Ga met de voeten enigszins uit elkaar zo ontspannen mogelijk staan, buik los, handen naast het lichaam met de vingers tegen de zijkant van het bovenbeen. Sluit hierbij eventueel de ogen. Adem ontspannen en laat nu bij iedere uitademing de vingers langs het bovenbeen iets verder naar beneden glijden. Let eens op hoe ver dit nog mogelijk is! Herhaal deze oefening regelmatig om een meer blijvend effect te hebben. Verder is het vooral belangrijk dat je veel vaker bewust bent van schouders los! Deze oefening kan eventueel ook ontspannen gezeten op een rechte stoel gedaan worden. De armen hangen dan naast de stoel.

Succes, Peter.

----------

